# Can torts eat cranberries?



## Dasten (Nov 5, 2014)

i have a russian tort and im not finding much on any of the care sheets about cranberries, but i remember seeing it somplace before.


----------



## dmmj (Nov 5, 2014)

Fruits an veggies should be a very small part of a russian's diet, try some squash instead, less sugar.


----------



## Dasten (Nov 9, 2014)

thanks, i knew that they shouldnt have alot of fruit because of the glucose, but i didnt know if they could eat cranberries.


----------



## Tom (Nov 9, 2014)

They can eat cranberries, but I wouldn't feed them that. Better to feed something that is good for them.


----------

